# Rocking Horse



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*

Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.

I started by grabbing some wood from the rack. I chose red oak because it's what I have in abundance and after an attempt to resist it's downfalls, I've become quite used to working with it and it's special considerations. (ie. end grain porosity and ease of tearing fibers)










After doing some remedial grain matching and layout, I started to cut some pieces to make panels. The plan calls for the grain running parallel to the lines of the horse, so a panel for the body, neck, head, and tail need to be made. Most of my wood is under 6" as I prefer these widths. Most of what we have around here is rift sawn, so it's advantageous to glue up smaller boards, with alternating grain, to resist cupping. The *Festool MFT 1080* and *TS55* plunge saw made very easy work of this part of the project.










After cutting pieces, I jointed, planed and ripped them to dimension. My jointer is a short bed so I prefer to work with smaller pieces. As I'm not a production shop, I don't mind not making perfect use of my time by jointing, planing and ripping larger boards and then cutting them. I'm ready to make some panels. As this is a toy that is going to be beat around I used the *Festool Domino* with 5mm domi's to help strengthen and align the edge glued panels.










The panels are glued and ready for clamping. I use green tape to keep the squeeze out off my clamps. I've tried all sorts of other means like wax paper and the like, but a run of tape, put the panel on, then peel the tape up that isn't needed to facilitate the clamp sliding to position and crank em down.










After the panels were dried, I scraped most of the glue off, ran them through the drum sander, instantly wished that I scraped more than most of the glue off and the proceeded to spend the next 2 hours scraping, planing and sanding the burnt glue streaks on my new panels. Lesson learned. I tossed away the destroyed abrasive on the *Performax 16-32* and then spent another 30 minutes piddling around with putting a new strip on. This is not typically a time consuming thing, but I should have just left the shop and took my migraine to bed. I'm on a deadline now though.

I used the Domino and 8mm x 50 mm domi's to join up the panels. I could have used *Dowelmax* to do this part, but I didn't have any 2" dowels and I wanted to get as much glue surface area as I could. I hope you can see what I mean by the direction of the grain running parallel to the lines of the horse now.










This did present some clamping challenges, but the MFT1080 helped out alot. I could have used dogs on my bench too, but this surface isn't piled up with tools and other crap.










I used a jigsaw and a Bosch blade whose teeth have a neutral rake, to cut out the shape of the horse.










And we have something that more resembles a horse.










I have to run and get some walnut for some inlays for the tack and to make the saddle. I'll make up the legs tonight and get ready to make the rockers. I haven't worked out how I'm going to do that just yet as I want it to be a rocking horse, not a wobble horse. The plan calls for a trammel, but to save some dust, I'll make a template and then pattern route them

The build continues!

Cheer!

Tom


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*
> 
> Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.
> 
> ...


Great project for you Tom, you get to use lots of tools and your little man will be pleased as punch. 
That will probably become one of those cherished family heirlooms.
When are you starting work on building the iPod?

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*
> 
> Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.
> 
> ...


looks pretty horsey-fied. Why not a pony for the boy?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*
> 
> Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.
> 
> ...


A true request from the cowboy. Looking great for the Faux horse.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*
> 
> Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.
> 
> ...


Bob, you were supposed to come to the shop to help with the iPod. Any project where I get to use lots of tools is on the short list!

Tom, I've got place to keep one, and people to take care of it when we can't, but I'm not a horse person. Personally, I'd rather wrestle a crocodile than ride a horse. I might take a spin on this one when it's done though.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*
> 
> Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.
> 
> ...


Hey Mot;

May I suggest a custom saddle from Tom, when your done with the horse?

Nice job!

Don't worry about wasting time with lessons learned. They seem to be the ones that stick! The more painful, the better remembered.

Lee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*
> 
> Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.
> 
> ...


A custom saddle…hmmmmm….not bad, Lee…not bad!


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Every Little Boy Needs a Rocking Horse*
> 
> Well, I procrastinated on this little project enough. Our two year old son, Mot Jr. (aka The Vandal,) needs a Christmas Gift from the shop. My daughter wants an iPod. What's a guy to do. I settled on a plan from *Lee Valley* for a nice little rocker and started the build 2 nights ago.
> 
> ...


Nice job Tom. Looks like labor of love.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Inlays!*

I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.

I started by resawing some walnut that I had laying around left over from God knows what.










I couldn't use the *GRRipper* here, so no controversy tonight!

I ran the pieces through the Performax to get them fairly close to size.










I made a little router jig to route the grooves for the inlays. I wasn't quite sure how I was going to do this, but I brainstormed with *Bob #2* and then decided to go with a similar concept to a dado jig for a router. I used 2 sided tape to hold it in place.










The router bit I used left a bit of fuzz, so 3/4 chisel and about 10 minutes, and everything was ready for the walnut inlay. Added to the tool wishlist was a *router plane*. I got by without it, but it would have been fun to use.

Using a combination of a *low angle block* and a *low angle jack* plane, I used the *shooting board* to fit the inlays. I was very pleased at how well this worked, and though it seemed like rather finicky work, I seemed to be smiling through the entire process. I was actually surprised that they didn't fit perfectly after the little jig I made, but with such thin pieces, I didn't want to shove them in…I wanted them to just fall in.



















Here's the inlays glued in place. They are proud by about 1/32 and I'll use a plane to take them down to flush after the glue has set for a day. The pieces are cut for the other side as well, but I won't bother with that until I get this side flushed. I'll trim them flush as well, once the glue has dried. I have other things to move onto so I'm not set back by my caution here.










And a close up. They are still proud, but the fit is quite good. I'm not sure if I'm going to get recruited by the Professional Marquetry League, but I'm pleased with the job so far.










Tomorrow, time permitting, I'll get working on the legs,finish the other side of the inlays, and think some more about how I'm going to cut the rockers!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


Great blog Tom. A nice job and making jigs on the fly.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the finished product. Looks like your off at a gallop.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


This is great Tom,

I'm sure your son will enjoy it. I guess you opted against a saddle from Tom.

Maybe on his next horse.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


I think you need some horse feed. He looks a little thin. Looking good, Tom.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


Look great…Love these step by step blogs here at LJ….. What a great place.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, I thought he was a little thin too, but the design is a wide saddle on a skinny horse. I've seen the horse built and they end up pretty nice.

Lee…I'm still scheming…there may have to, at least, be a bit of leather on this thing for sure.

Thanks for the comment, Brian, karson and Buck!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


Wish I had some time, I'd send you some.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


Smiling the whole time…that's what I like to hear! Looking good.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

mot said:


> *Inlays!*
> 
> I got a couple of hours down in the shop tonight, so I did the inlays on the horse.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom:

Been keeping an eye on ole Paint here. See your shooting board came out. Neet!!!! The router plane intrigues me and asked for the mini version. Wondering how well it will work in a curved groove.

Hi-oh-silver and away!!!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*The Saddle!*

The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.

The first two cuts creating the side profile:










The block was taped back together, and the top profile was then cut, revealing the half saddle within:



















The two halves of the saddle ready for shaping.










The saddle with preliminary shaping done. The *Porter Cable 371K* compact belt sander was used for most of the shaping. Combined with a *Festool ETS 150* and some Lie Nielsen chisels, it's getting closer. Final finish sanding will have to be done by hand.



















Before the saddle was mounted, the inlays were planed down to flush with a low angle block plane.

The build continues!

Cheers!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Fun to follow along!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Next Christmas I am going to build a rocking horse for my new nephew. I like how yours is looking.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Go - Mot - Go ….............. notice this entry didn't hint for another tool under the tree. Like the thought process on the saddle.

click-click…..Giddy-yap


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Mot. This is a great show-and-tell.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Very nice job Mot but somehow it seems about 2cm short? 
It could just be my eyes, but you know, it just seems a bit short.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


I've been planning to make a horse thanks for the great inspiration!!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Bob, it's the diversion of the framiss as I circumflect the aperature of the tweezle that makes the saddle look short.

Thanks for the comments folks.

Neil, I've been hinting too much…now it's watch and wait. In case you're interested, my wish list is a Leevalley.com under me email address. There's still time to ship FedEx!

The rockers will get done tonight. I'm trying to make a better mousetrap in their construction which has, predictably, led to delays.

Cheers!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Looking good Tom. "It will be done on time" Think positively.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Looking good Tom. If your're trying to finish this by Tue, better call in the elves.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

Looking good!

Nice band saw work. I just hope Tom Angle doesn't feel slighted about not providing the saddle for you. He does custom saddles you know!

Great Job.

Merry Christmas,

Lee


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Yee-haw - keep 'er up…looking good.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Saddle!*
> 
> The Rocking Horse build continues with the saddle. Two blocks measuring 4" x 4" x 10" were laminated from red oak. The saddle is cut in two pieces that sandwich the main horse. Each halve is cut from inside a block, much like a cabriole leg.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys. Lee, I'd have loved a custom saddle from Thom Angle, but he said he was too busy to get it by Christmas.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*The Rockers*

This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.

Setting up a temporary trammel and using all the bench square footage I could muster, I started measuring the arcs.










I cut my prototype / template from 1/4" hardboard on my little trammel setup. I used a scrap piece of 1/4" plywood, a clear base for the router, and some double sided tape. I screwed it at a fixed point centred on a scrap piece clamped to the bench, and cut the arc. The top part of the rocker is a bigger radius than the bottom part, so this gave me a good idea of how I was going to do that.










A little cleaning up with the jigsaw, and I have a prototype. Relatively painless. I did spent an inordinate amount of time planning this move. Mostly by sitting and staring at it and scratching my head to pass the time.










I had a centreline drawn on the template, and had another alignment line on the piece that the trammel was screwed to. I used the longest straight edge I had to line up my board to get the most pleasing grain, or what I hoped would be.










I then set up my trammel again and cut one rocker. I made some anti-tip ends on the the rocker as per the plan suggestion, finished it's shape, then used it to help align the next rocker, chucking my template for the now better shaped and final sized rocker #1.

The end result:










This move took me a lot more time that I anticipated. I realized very early in the build, that the rockers aren't where you want to see any error, so they have to be perfect. I think these are. They are the same, anyway.

While I was thinking the rocker moves, I cut out the legs and some mane and tail accents.










I cut some wedges for the correct spread of the hooves, and glued them all up. Lots of clamps.










I trimmed the wedge blocks and used the little Porter Cable belt sander to fair them off for joining to the body of the horse. I also took some time to fix a couple of errors that I made when gluing up the initial panels for the body. I used dominos and three of them ended up right in the middle of a scroll cut for the head. I had to route them out and fill them. Finicky work but it was all chisels, block plane and my shooting board, so I was smiling.

Assembly will occur tomorrow night and God willing a coat of amber shellac. Two more coats Sunday, leave it sit Monday, and put a bow on it for Tuesday. I hope I have time!

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Rockers*
> 
> This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.
> 
> ...


it's going to be gorgeous-and ready for Tuesday 

(but you DO have to sleep sometime as well!!)


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Rockers*
> 
> This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.
> 
> ...


Good luck Tom - if you pull it all off - it will be beautiful. I have faith in you. Send pics on Tuesday evening - of the rocking horse if you pull it off and if not, your black eye from the wife for failing )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *The Rockers*
> 
> This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.
> 
> ...


Tom a question on the rockers. Are they a perfect circle or are they oval. I've wondered with a circle would the have the same center of gravity as a oval would. meaning would the go to the same spot when at rest.

A football will basically go to the same spot while a ball will rest anywhere.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Rockers*
> 
> This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.
> 
> ...


Karson, they are a circle, yes, but the plan is quite specific on the exact balance point of where the horse sits in them. I thought the same thing, but the kids gotta have a little excitement getting on and off, doesn't he?


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Rockers*
> 
> This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.
> 
> ...


Way to put it out there Tom…........super effort. You must feel line you're preparing for finals. Is there a pot of Horton's coffee on yet???

I see you yelling from the shop…........."Get the bow ready".


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Rockers*
> 
> This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.
> 
> ...


Really coming along, Tom. It will be fun to see it finished.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *The Rockers*
> 
> This part of the project gave me more grief than any so far. They have to be perfect and exactly the same otherwise you have a wobble horse instead of a rocker. So, I decided to make a prototype.
> 
> ...


Great work Tom;

Amazing how much effort / love goes into a project like this.

DId you ask your son first if he likes horses? LOL

I'm sure he'll love it, as will his son!

Lee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Hi-Ho, Silver!*

Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…

I spent several very late nights getting the horse completed for Christmas. Three nights ago, I was able to get the legs mounted to the body. I was suffering with aligning each front and each back leg but then benifitted from the time that I spent leveling my work surfaces. Thanks to *Neil Lamens* for that little tidbit gleaned from his *Furnitology Blog*. With a level work surface, the left side legs were aligned, then the horse was held plumb and the opposite sides were clamped, checked and then fastened.










After another long night of getting things sanded, routed and ready for the next step, the horse was mounted to the rockers. This was a finicky little step as I wanted it to sit level saddle when no weight was on it. That was a lot of trial and error and a hope that a K-body in front of the front legs, and one behind the back legs, would cancel each other out. I added some cross bracing to the rockers and it's starting to look like a rocking horse. I also added mane and tail accents to the horse.










All the screw holes that will see little feet were plugged with flush taper plugs, and the rest were plugged with decorative buttons. The handles were added and the horse is ready to give for Christmas.

I decided to not rush the finish process so he'll get to play with it a bit, and then I'll put finish on it next week so I don't have to rush that part.



















Once the finish is on, I'll add him/her to the projects list. Just a small list of final touches that will get done next week: Ear blocks, step blocks, finish.

As I've done previously with projects, here's the list of tools that were used to complete this project. Please note, I'm by no means, a minimalist.

Power Tools:

Festool TS55 Plunge Saw - Most cross cuts and panel sizing
Festool ES150 ROS - surface sanding of all parts
Festool Domino - panel joining and alignement
Festool CT22 Vac - dust extraction on festool tools and router
Shop VAC 15 Gal - dust extraction from router and shop cleanup
Dewalt 12" SCMS - rough cross cutting of some pieces
Dewalt Jigsaw - scroll cuts on body and ends of rockers
Dewalt DW621 Plunge Router - edge treatments
Porter Cable PC718 Router - flush trimming and round overs
Porter Cable Brad Nailer - fired a couple brads to gang up parts for scroll cuts
Porter Cable Pancake Compressor - can't use the nailer without the pancake
Dewalt Finish Sander - Sanding round overs after using a rasp and file
Porter Cable 371K Belt Sander - some contouring and beveling of the legs to the body
Makita LXT 18V Drill - holes and countersinks
Makita LXT 18V Driver - 2 screws before I changed my mind and used the clutch in the drill for driving screws
Craftex 15" bandsaw - resawing, ripping and some scroll cuts
Nova DVR-XP Lathe - turning handles and eyes and for marking centre in a jig
General International 185 Table saw - ripping, dimensioning lumber
Dewalt DW735 Planer - Dimensioning lumber
Ridgid Jointer - squaring stock for dimensioning
Ridgid Belt/Spindle sander - cleaning up scroll cuts
Craftex Drill Press - various hole drilling duties of course
Craftsman 8" grinder - sharpened a spindle gouge
General International 1HP DC - dust collection from router table and SCMS
General International 2HP DC - dust collection from bandsaw, jointer, planer and tablesaw
Performax 16-32 Drum Sander - dimensioning inlays

Hand Tools:

Veritas Low Angle Block Plane - cleaning up inlays and shooting board work for sizing inlays
Veritas Low Angle Jack Plane - cleaning up inlays and adjusting fit on some parts on shooting board
Veritas Bevel Up Smoother - some smoothing work on the rockers and legs
Veritas #4 Bench Plane - cleaning up planer marks on body panels
Veritas Edge Trimming Plane - cleaning up jointed boards for glue up
Lie Nielsen Skew Block Plane - same with opposite grain
Lie Nielsen Chisels - 1/8, 3/8, 3/4 - cleaning up inlay grooves and trimming flush plugs
Stanley Chisel - 1 1/4 - cleaning up glue squeeze out
Veritas Card Scrapers - cleaning up glue squeeze out, smooting joint on leg panels
Four in Hand File - rasping and filing round overs that I couldn't get at with router, cleaning up bit scorch
Veritas Double Edge Flush Cut Saw - trimming flush plugs
Small Rip Dozuki - cut some walnut off a board I was too lazy to take off wood rack (pathetic I know)
Fret Saw - trimming inlays
Various Screw Drivers
Dead Blow Hammer - fit parts
Small Claw Hammer - put in plugs
Large Claw Hammer - for the plugs that wouldn't fit
Various Mallets for chisel work
Dowelmax

Blades Bits and Jigs and Fixtures:

Forrest WWII Multi Purpose Blade - all tablesaw duties
Freud 1/4" round over bit - round overs
Craftsman 1/4" round over bit - round overs
Craftsman 1/4 flush trim bit - flush trimming
Craftsman 1/4" spiral down cut bit - cutting with trammel for rockers
Woodpeck Precision Router Lift - made life easier for sure with flush cutting wedges for leg alignment
Woodpeck Drill Press Table - a nifty unit that gets lots of use
GRRippers - Sorry Nicki, but I really dig em
Excalibur Overhead Blade Guard - tablesaw dust collection and blade cover when available
Dado Jig - cutting inlays
Small Parts Bench Hook - planing some inlay pieces
Shooting Board - dimensioning inlays
Bessey K-Body Clamps - 12", 18", 24", 48" 
Samona Quick Clamps - 12" 
Irwin Quick Clamps - 6" 
1/4" Viking Bandsaw Blade - scroll cuts and a bit of resawing when too lazy to change it
1/2" Viking Bandsaw Blade - resawing and ripping

I think that's it.

Cheers and have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Reading your tool list caused me to break out in a fit of grunting and scratching.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Yeah, Todd, it's admittedly ridiculous, however…I'm in rehab.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! How do you keep track of all that equipment? Do you have it bar coded for easy inventory?

You are a fortunate man to have so many nice toys - I mean tools!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


He scans an a tool out inventory when he uses them and the scans it back in to inventory.

Kind of like Dusty putting all his tools in one room. You use it you bring it back.

Now it's just a matter of checking the computer inventory to see the tool movements.

Great job Tom.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Reallly nice present for a young man, Tom. Good for you.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Nice work Tom….man….can I just show my wife your list and tell her don't ask anymore what I want…here's the list?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Good jobs Santa I think someone will be rocking away very soon.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


This is a bit redundant, but that's a sweet tool list. Minimalist, definitely not. Am I a bit envious, oh yeah! Always enjoy your Lumberjock contributions!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


it's awesome, Tom… awesome. 
well done


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Hey Mot…...........SUPER!!!!!!! I've been wondering, how you've been do'in!!!!! Glad you are not going rush the finish…......you've got way to much in it for a coat of this and splash of that….......heck, if that were my Horse, I'm rid'em a bit, (and as Lee mentioned) then ask if you'd give Thos. a call and have him custom fit my saddle, then finish.

Great, great effort Tom

PS….....where in the heck do you store all those tools  ..........the "Four in Hand" File Rasp sounds like it stores in a tuxedo…....... (couldn't resist after all we are classy at LJ's)


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Great job Tom. Watching this come together has been a great educational experience.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

I think I'm going to build me a horse like that and then get the heck out of Dodge!(on the horse)

If I figure this right the project breaks down like this:

Lumber prep - 45 minutes

Cutting and shaping parts - 2 hrs

Assembly - 4 hrs

Photo shoot - 6 days

Blogging - 6 days

Tracking tool lists and locations - 3 months

No wonder you almost missed Christmas! LOL

Results: Priceless

Merry Christmas;

Lee


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


I just *love *this Lumberjock humour!

I bet the horse was well received; it's a delight. How old is the recipient Tom?


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Love ya horse! I'd be afraid to see your implemented tool list on a Mahogany Secretary! Seems i may be mistakenly combining tools where you're not…..

Small claw hammer= tap lightly
Big claw hammer= tap harder
Dead blow hammer= Bang that sucker


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Wow Tom. That's quite a horse. I agree - you should get with Tom for a real saddle for that little guy. There is going to be some fun rocking in your house.

Great job. Really enjoyed watching the progress.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments folks!

Every tool has a place. I can't walk in the shop, but they all have a place.

Stewart, Mot Jr is 2 1/2. His eyes bugged out of his head this morning. He had the thing rocking so hard it was moving across the room.

Neil, storing the tools is an effort and a half for sure. I try and keep everything in the same place, and have to reorganize several times throughout a project.

Lee, the blogging didn't take 6 days, but scratching my head took 6 days. I was never quite sure of my next move and had to think about it a lot. I've never made anything like this so I figured there had to be something that I wasn't taking into consideration. There was and the thought process payed off.

Miles, you may be right on that order!

Some custom leather might not be a bad idea. When Thos's shop eases up I may contract him to do a piece!

Bob, I can send you the list and you can laminate it above your shop door. It's a ridiculous list, I have to admit.

Thanks again, everyone else, for all the encouragement through this project!

Merry Christmas. The horse was a hit!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


I hope I'm not too late in wishing you a merry x-mas and to congratualte you in staying the course to ge this heirloom finished.
Looks like this is a win win win situation.

Best Regards

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Hi-Ho, Silver!*
> 
> Well, you're going to see it how he sees it. More on that…
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're too late, Bob. Sorry. Better luck next time.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

*Final*

Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.

I mixed up some amber shellac flakes from Lee Valley in a 2# cut. Thanks Bob #2 for the math help on small batches. I was scratching my head a bit.

First I used Dowelmax to align the ear blocks and to centre drill the top for the leather ears. I drilled all the holes before the ear block was profiled. I keep finding more and more uses for this tool. As a doweling jig, it is unmatched in it's precision and ease. I used it as a precision drilling jig for the ear blocks and was equally impressed with it.




























A backer board was used to control blowout with the drilling process.

The ear pieces were doweled and clamped with through drilling, the step was added for security. I think I might add some friction tape to it. It depends on if he crashes too often or not. Two coats of amber shellac and we'll see how it wears!




























Thanks for looking!

Tom


----------



## ErsatzTom (Dec 25, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Man, you did a great job! Your son must be thrilled.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's no ordinary rocking horse. You did a fantastic job, Tom. That's a beautiful piece of woodwork.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Great Job Tom. A nice addition to the family.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Tom, what a great project. I can see your son's grandson's riding this baby! Beautiful work.

I love my dowelmax too….takes precision to a new level.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Nice horse there pardner! Great workmanship, looks sturdy as a horse.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


awesome.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Wow Tom, that looks great!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Tom;

Really great workmanship. Or is it workpersonship?

In either case, a smashing success.

Lee


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


Really nice work Tom.


----------



## Ageingwood (Dec 8, 2007)

mot said:


> *Final*
> 
> Well, Christmas was a big hit, but I had to put a few finishing touches on the horse. Karson was observant to point out that there wasn't any place for the little rider to put his feet, it needed ears, and it needed some finish on it.
> 
> ...


WOW !! This should stay in the family a long time .


----------

